# kernel: keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 272

## MoonWalker

Den raden produceras ideligen och fyller upp min och jag kan inte komma på vad som ger upphov till det. Mer än att det förmodligen har att göra med de svenska inställningarna, som jag inte kan se avviker från vad som verkar vara standard.

Frågan är om det kan ha med min hårdvara att göra, Logitech Cordless Keyboard (kopplat med PS/2) och Logitech Cordless Optical mouse (USB)

Någon som vet eller har en ide?

----------

